# new bike - first time single/fixed



## rootes (31 Jul 2008)

just bought this off fleabay..

best mate has been to pick it up for me so won't get it myself until next week.....

never had a single speed road bike before..







Si


----------



## Phixion (2 Aug 2008)

Nice mate, enjoy it.

I will definitely be buying a fixed gear bike in the future!


----------



## BentMikey (2 Aug 2008)

Lovely, I have the same model. Ride it fixed from the start.


----------



## rootes (7 Aug 2008)

still havn't picked this up from my mates house...

any tips for ridinf fixed (apart from keep pedalling!)?


----------



## Andy Pandy (7 Aug 2008)

There no great secret to it apart from just keep pedalling. You will be amazed at the number of things that you used to do freewheeling, but after a few hours it will feel natural. The only thing I struggled with at the start was clipping in while pedalling, but it came after a bit. Enjoy.


----------



## ASC1951 (9 Aug 2008)

rootes said:


> any tips for ridinf fixed (apart from keep pedalling!)?


I've been riding fixed and free for years and I still occasionally catch myself out, trying to stand on the pedals on the fixed bike and freewheeel a few yards. I only do it when I'm going slowly and not concentrating - like peering over the side of a bridge - but it does perk me up for the rest of the ride!


----------



## Joe24 (10 Aug 2008)

Biggest tip, if you ride with someone thats geared, dont ride close behind, you will notice how they dont ride fluently, and you will soon get bored of having to keep leg braking when they freewheel. Biggest problem i had today, i found the fixed would just keep going, like a train i think, and when someone freewheels they think the speed doesnt drop, or drops slowly, but really you will notice it.


----------



## RedBike (10 Aug 2008)

It's almost second nature to freewheel when you hit a pot-hole or when you lean the bike over in a quick turn. If you do try and freewheel you'll be given a very sharp reminder not to.

My biggest tip is never ever wear baggy trousers or shoes with laces. This comes from bitter experiance!


----------



## Andy Pandy (11 Aug 2008)

Another tip - keep you fingers away from a moving chain and sprocket.


----------



## kyuss (11 Aug 2008)

I'm also a fixed newbie. My Giant Bowery came this morning and I'm just back after taking it for a spin. Someone please tell me it gets easier because that ride was just awful. Stopping and starting was a nightmare and I was shitting myself the whole time. I kept trying to freewheel to get my legs in the right position for clipping out at lights even when I was making a concerted effort not too, and I made a total arse of myself in front of 2 other cyclists outside the supermarket when pulling away, again trying to freewhweel to get my legs in the right postion.

Once on the go I was fine but it seems freewheeling at lights is a hard habit to break even when you really concentrate.


----------



## Joe24 (11 Aug 2008)

I found clipping into fixed easier. Push down then when the pedal comes up use that to get you on the seat, then slow the pedal down, and put your foot down for the pedal to clip into, wait till it comes over then push down on it.
Stopping is easy, slow down so your not moving fast, then just unclip like normal, try an time it right so your foot is always in the rigt place to start off, if not either roll yourself back, or pull the front brake and lift the back wheel up so your pedal gets in the right place.
It does get easier, just relax more, relax your legs and enjoy the ride. The times i have forgot to keep pedling is when i have gone from standing up to sitting down, which you will find soon goes.
Leg break as you come up to lights, dont do hard leg braking, but just roll up to them and take your time, you should find that you just keep pedling. Do it more by just relaxing your legs so that they slow the pedling down.
Maybe dont concentrate, just relax your legs and let the pedals push your legs around. It'll get easier.
Relax, smile and look good


----------



## kyuss (11 Aug 2008)

Cheers for the tips Joe.

It's now dark, so I'm heading out to find somewhere deserted. Practice makes perfect I guess.


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Aug 2008)

kyuss said:


> Cheers for the tips Joe.
> 
> It's now dark, so I'm heading out to find somewhere deserted. Practice makes perfect I guess.


It does become second nature. My fixed had toe-clips with straps and toe-overlap and I don't recall any mishaps. Once you can trackstand who needs to worry about clipping-in/out anyway 

One word of advice is to keep clear of kerbs.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (11 Aug 2008)

You'll soon get used to it Kyuss.


----------



## kyuss (12 Aug 2008)

The second outing wasn't too bad. Being dark and deserted helped me relax a little. I'm getting the hang of it already. Theres a rattly noise from the rear end over rough ground, which I think might be the unused freewheel on the other side of the hub, which I'll need to get sorted before it drives me nuts, but I'm well chuffed. I think I'm going to enjoy blasting round town on this.

Strange thing is I came home and for some reason my stomach muscles are now killing me.


----------



## MessenJah (12 Aug 2008)

When I first started riding fixed, I scraped my pedal a couple of times while cornering. Twice I fell off. I was used to leaning over as far as possible. Nowadays I corner as fast as I used to, without leaning over as much - I just take the corners wider. I think once you have scraped your pedal a few times (if at all) you instinctively learn to corner without leaning so much.

I hear about people instinctively trying to coast and then almost getting thrown off the bike, but I I never had that problem. However, when I get on a freewheeling bike, I get a weird reflex when I coast - my muscles uncontrollably kick back on the pedals slightly, as if they're expecting the cranks to keep turning.


----------



## Joe24 (12 Aug 2008)

My stomach muscles ached when i was on the club ride, i couldnt work out why. The muscles on the top of my legs also ached from the leg braking.
I get that reflex when i coast on the geared bike, doesnt feel right for abit.
Cournering i am still nervouse about, i'm still taking the courners fast, but i'm not leaning in as much, i'm using as much of the road as i can rather then to just turn the bike in.


----------



## rootes (18 Aug 2008)

well picked up the langster at the start of the thread..

bunged some single sided spds on, and took it for a spin up the road..

fixed as well! only forgot to keep pedalling once - only seems to be an issue if you are out of the saddle.

seem nice - though think the drop bars will have to go in favour of some bullhorns or straights..

cool as


----------



## bernieUK (24 Aug 2008)

I had a Pearson Touche before my present one and I certainly liked it. I tried fixed wheel but it is definately not for me.

My local shop, Putney Cycles, built me a very nice singlespeed with a Bob Jackson frame. Only been using it three weeks and I am very pleased with it.


----------



## rootes (28 Aug 2008)

well done a few miles on it (langster) now - find riding fixed fine - though bunnyhop on obs is an issue!

also changed to the drops to to profile airwings, these are better than the but still reckon I prefer straight bars - might change to some later


weird thing is i'm finding doing a track stand / balance at the lights more difficult on this than on other bikes... still need to get this right


----------

